# Proxy Liste



## DexterN (28. Januar 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich brauch für nen Vortrag ne Liste mit akutellen Proxies, also die Programme (z.b. Squid)

OS is egal hauptsache aktuell..

so 5 - 10 sollten reichen..

wenn ihrs ganz gut mit mir meint könnt ihr mir gleich nen Link mit Infos (bevorzugt auf deutsch) zu dem Prog mit geben 

danke im vorraus DexterN


----------

